# Solved: Converting camcorder tapes to dvd's



## parman (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a panasonic pv-d426 camcorder that is 10 yrs. Old. I have alot of tapes that i would like to convert over to dvd's. Is there a way i can do that on my computer? Or do i have to buy a dvd recorder?


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

I would suggest you to use DVD recorders, these are more easy to convert over to dvd's... here are some reviews written on this, hope these could help you
http://reviews.cnet.com/dvd-recorders/


----------



## wannahelp (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with shannon08. It is easier and less time consuming to convert on DVD Recorder. I do editing for a hobby only and edit on the computer system. Doing so means you have to wait for the video to record to the hard drive ( 6 Hour tape = 6 hour wait ), then you can edit if needed and burn to disc. Oh yah! If you edit, then you have to wait for the system to render the video file before you can burn the disc. Time? Depends on the computers processor, memory, video card, etc.
It's fun, but very time consuming.


----------



## parman (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks shannon 08 and wannahelp for replying to my question.
With blu-ray dvd recorders ( which are not out yet) i'm wondering if they will convert tapes to high def quality or will it just be the same as when they were made.
I would love to be able to use my computer to record and transfer video over to dvd's but it does sound like a long process.
Thanks, guys!


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

As Wannahelp mentioned, it is a long drawn out process but so fulfilling. Here you have memories on tape that should be preserved on another format. It is a big learning curve as they both said but if you have the time it is well worth it. Make two copies of your results and store them in different locations.


----------



## parman (Mar 9, 2007)

What hardware do i have to have on my computer in order to copy these camcorder tapes to dvd's? How would i go about it?
I have a dell dimension 2400 running xp home with 40gb hdd and 1gb of memory.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

First of all with what I have read and experienced you will never get better resolution than what the original is. You will need software to make the DVDs. There are a lot of different manufacturers out there, each with their pros and cons. I used "Roxio Easy Media Creator". 
I had a lot of mini dv tapes, 8mm tapes, VHS tapes and old 8mm film that I was able to put onto DVD. The mini dv tapes were a snap to put onto DVD because the Camcorder had the proper outputs to connect to the computer. The 8mm tapes, VHS tapes and the 8mm film were more involved. I had to record the 8mm film onto minidv tapes to eventually put them onto the computer. The 8mm tapes and VHS tapes were a totally different scenario for me because my computer did not have RCA inputs that the camcorder and VHS player had so I had to purchase this adapter, http://www.cooldrives.com/gausviadwiau.html.


----------



## parman (Mar 9, 2007)

My computer just has CD, CD-RW. With the software to make the dvd's do I not have to have a DVD/RW player to copy these tapes to dvd? Can I use the software and copy to my CD player in my computer? If these questions seem dumb, forgive me but I'm very green at doing any copying .


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

parman said:


> My computer just has CD, CD-RW. With the software to make the dvd's do I not have to have a DVD/RW player to copy these tapes to dvd? *Yes, you need a DVD/RW drive.* Can I use the software and copy to my CD player in my computer?* No.*If these questions seem dumb, forgive me but I'm very green at doing any copying .


----------



## wannahelp (Oct 3, 2008)

Technically, it is possabe to make a movie on CD, it's called a VCD, but it would have to be short. You need sotware that is capable to render this format. Question! What type of Camcorder is your Panasonic? I could not find info on it. If it's VHS, VHSC, 8m or high 8, you will need a device to capture to the computer. Tv capture cards are one way, but you can use a usb device from the likes of ADS or dazzle to get the video to the computer. Most come with basic editting software.


----------



## parman (Mar 9, 2007)

It's a PV-D426 model-VHSC.
Wannahelp, when you say I could make a movie on cd but it would have to be short. How short! All camcorder tapes are about 30 min. long. If 30 min. is all I can get on a cd it would probably make more sense to go the other route (buying a dvd recorder).


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

This is a good question. I'm not saying this is the best setup, but it worked for me. 

I bought a video card from NewEgg to put on my computer. It came with software to capture the video. As inexpensive as VCR's are, you can probably buy one dedicated for the computer. Or just connect one you already have.

Now... the downside is that it takes up a huge amount of memory to convert videos. The upside is that you can edit and have a lot of flexibility with it prior to burning it to DVD.

If your current video is fine the way it is (no editing necessary), then I would totally agree with the others about getting a DVD recorder and have it do the work.


----------



## wannahelp (Oct 3, 2008)

Parman,

A VCD can hold up to 80 min. of video. If you ad menus to make it look like a DVD is setup then you would get less. If you go to this link, it may help you with a lot of your questions.
http://www.videohelp.com/vcd

Like I said earlier, it is a task to do this, but can be fun if you are really interested. If all you want to do is copy videos, it would be easier to use the DVD Recorder. 
If your interested in editing see this magazine site also.

http://www.videomaker.com/

Best of luck! Remember it is only time, have fun with it!


----------



## parman (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks so much, Wannahelp! I'm going to check out the links and see what I think.


----------



## wannahelp (Oct 3, 2008)

Good! Remeber to enjoy yorself. If it gets you frustrated, walk away.


----------

